

Phrack Magazine issue #67 announced - tpr1m
http://phrack.com/index.html

======
trotsky
_Exploiting Memory Corruptions in Fortran Programs Under Unix/VMS_

that is some serious bleeding edge shit right there

~~~
mfukar
Maybe you wanted to contribute something instead of mocking other people's
_shit_ , then?

~~~
mquander
Same to you, buddy. At least the grandparent contributed a joke.

~~~
mfukar
I'd be mocking if I said: " _that is some serious bleeding edge comment right
there_ ". I applaud your sense of humour, though.

~~~
M1573RMU74710N
Actually it doesn't have to involve imitation to be mocking.

True, that is one sense (like in "mocking bird")...but it can also be just
general derision or taunting, like in " The jelly donut sat there, mocking
me."

/language nerd

------
mattdw
I... cannot see any download link. Or any other kinds of links to #67.

~~~
corin_
Seems the submission to HN should be titled "announced" rather than
"released".

~~~
zith
The website earlier said "phrack will be at ruxcon", which is this weekend
(starts the 20th). I imagine it will be released then.

~~~
M1573RMU74710N
They posted a couple days ago saying #67 would be released today.

I'm not sure what the deal is; seems like they're having trouble with their
website as what would normally be the front page news is a non-functional TOC
for #67.

Based on the title, it could also be them yanking people's chains...who knows.

